# Hibiscus - bugs



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What are these guys and what can I spray it with?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Aphids? http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/care/aphids.htm

Last year my hibiscus had a couple different bugs that I couldn't ever identify. I tried neem oil, but all it did was almost kill the neighboring salvia.

So, if those aren't aphids, all I can say is good luck!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Talstar P

https://www.domyown.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html

Although some would say not to do that as it kills bees, you could knock them off regularly with water.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Talstar P
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html
> 
> Although some would say not to do that as it kills bees, you could knock them off regularly with water.


Liquid bifenthrin isn't so bad. I have the granules. Maybe I could liquify a little ...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

stotea said:


> Aphids? http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/care/aphids.htm
> 
> Last year my hibiscus had a couple different bugs that I couldn't ever identify. I tried neem oil, but all it did was almost kill the neighboring salvia.
> 
> So, if those aren't aphids, all I can say is good luck!


The aphids I know and love are green, but I'm sure they come in many flavors. I also ordered some praying mantis egg sacks from amazon


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

These got a taste of Suspend Polyzone. No Survivors. RIP.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I try not to spray the actual flowers because it will kill the bees.

I spray Bifin on the ground and woody parts of the plant. Then I spray a pure neem oil mix (not neem extract you buy at stores) on the foliage and flowers


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I try not to spray the actual flowers because it will kill the bees.
> 
> I spray Bifin on the ground and woody parts of the plant. Then I spray a pure neem oil mix (not neem extract you buy at stores) on the foliage and flowers


Yeah I avoided the flowers and most aren't open. I lost my neem oil extract when I moved, but need more.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > I try not to spray the actual flowers because it will kill the bees.
> ...


You can get a 100% neem oil solution on Amazon and make your own mix. It is significantly better than the extract and will serve as an insecticide and fungicide. Plus it won't kill bees and ladybugs


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah thats the stuff I had - it was cold pressed or something. I'll have to order some more. I DID however order praying mantis egg sacks though


----------

